# "We are legally parked, not Camping" sign for Spai



## TheNomad

People touring in Spain who may want to sometimes simply park up overnight rather than using aires/campsites might find it useful to print off the following notice and display it when doing so. 
Apologies if it's already been published on this forum in the past.

It's a part-precis of what's well known in Spanish motorhome circles as the "08v74" national directive. 
This came from the Director General of Trafico and confirms to all Police and Local Authorities across Spain that a motorhome may legally park anywhere that any other vehicle may legally do; and that it is "parked" and not "camping" regardless of whether the occupants then stay overnight inside it or not, so long as it just parks there without chocks or levelling blocks, and there are no chairs/tables/awnings etc put out. 

If you really squeeze it up, you can just about get it on one page of A4.!
............................................................................................................




POR FAVOR, NO MOLESTAR. ESTAMOS SOLO APARCADO, NO ACAMPANDO.

Instruccion Publico por la Direccion General De Trafico (08/V-74): Parada y Estacionamiento de las Autocaravanas.

Bajo el título “Parada y estacionamiento”, el Reglamento General de Circulación regula en su capítulo VIII (artículos 90 a 94), las normas aplicables a estas maniobras, relativas a lugares en que deben efectuarse, modo y forma de ejecución, colocación del vehículo, ordenanzas municipales y lugares prohibidos, que deberán ser observadas por todos los vehículos con carácter general.

En relación con los lugares en que deben efectuarse la parada y el estacionamiento en vías urbanas, al artículo 90.2 del Reglamento General de Circulación indica en su párrafo segundo que deberá observarse al efecto lo dispuesto en las ordenanzas que dicten las autoridades municipales, en relación con las cuales el artículos 93 dice lo siguiente:

1. El régimen de parada y estacionamiento en vías urbanas se regulará por ordenanza municipal, y podrán adoptarse las medidas necesarias para evitar el entorpecimiento del tráfico, entre ellas, limitaciones horarias de duración del estacionamiento, así como las medidas correctoras precisas, incluida la retirada del vehículo o su inmovilización cuando no se halle provisto del título que habilite el estacionamiento en zonas limitadas en tiempo, o excedan de la autorización concedida hasta que se logre la identificación del conductor.

2. En ningún caso podrán las ordenanzas municipales oponerse, alterar, desvirtuar, o inducir a confusión con los preceptos de este reglamento.

Una de las quejas que con mayor frecuencia se formulan ante esta Dirección General de Tráfico por los usuarios de autocaravanas es la prohibición de estacionamiento aplicable a estos vehículos en parte o en la totalidad de las vías urbanas que algunos ayuntamientos incorporan a sus ordenanzas.

Estas regulaciones se realizan al amparo del artículo 7 del texto articulado de la Ley sobre Tráfico, Circulación de Vehículos a Motor y Seguridad Vial, aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 339/1990, de 2 de marzo, que atribuye a los municipios, en el ámbito de esa Ley, una serie de competencias, y entre ellas:
“La regulación mediante Ordenanza Municipal de Circulación, de los usos de las vías urbanas, haciendo compatible la equitativa distribución de los aparcamientos entre todos los usuarios, con la necesaria fluidez del tráfico rodado, así como el establecimiento de medidas de estacionamiento limitado, con el fin de garantizar la rotación de los aparcamientos, ...”

Por ello, a juicio de esta Dirección General de Tráfico es indiscutible que la exclusión de determinados usuarios debe ser necesariamente motivada y fundamentada en razones objetivas como pueden ser las dimensiones exteriores de un vehículos o su masa máxima autorizada, pero no por su criterio de construcción o utilización ni por razones subjetivas como pueden ser los posibles comportamientos incívicos de algunos usuarios tales como ruidos nocturnos, vertido de basura o de aguas usadas a la vía pública, monopolización del espacio público mediante la colocación de estructuras y enseres u otras situaciones de abuso contra las cuales las autoridades locales disponen de herramientas legales eficaces que deben ser utilizadas de forma no discriminatoria contra todos los infractores, ya sean usuarios de autocaravanas o de cualquier otro tipo de vehículo.

Las autocaravanas pueden, por tanto, efectuar las maniobras de parada y estacionamiento en las mismas condiciones y con las mismas limitaciones que cualquier otro vehículo.

En cuanto a la colocación del vehículo el artículo 92 del citado Reglamento General de Circulación establece otras condiciones que deban cumplirse al efectuar la parada o el estacionamiento de un vehículo, por lo que esta Dirección General de Tráfico considera que mientras un vehículo cualquiera está correctamente estacionado, sin sobrepasar las marcas viales de delimitación de la zona de estacionamiento, ni la limitación temporal del mismo, si la hubiere, no es relevante el hecho de que sus ocupantes se encuentren en el interior del mismo y la autocaravana no es una excepción, bastando con que la actividad que pueda desarrollarse en su interior no trascienda al exterior mediante el despliegue de elementos que desborden el perímetro del vehículo tales como tenderetes, toldos, dispositivos de nivelación, soportes de estabilización, etc.


La Subdireccion General de Normativas y Recursos del Ministerio del Interior, en escrito de fecha 5 de junio de 2008 recuerda que:
Las instrucciones del Director General de Trafico son de obligado cumplimiento para todo el personal adscrito a la Direccion General de Trafico, lo que incluye las jefaturas provinciales de trafico cuyas unidades de sanciones tramitan las denuncias formuladas por la mayor parte de Ayuntamientos de Espana y son ademas comunicados al General Jefe de la Agrupacion de Trafico de la Guardia Civil, para conocimiento y cumplimiento por los agentes de dicha agrupacion. 
Por lo que respecta a los miembros de las policias locales, el articulo 5.1 de la Ley de Seguridad vial establece que compete al Ministerio del Interior (a traves de la Direccion General de Trafico).....la colaboracion necesaria, “establecer las directrices basicas y esenciales para la formacion y actuacion de los agents de la autoridad en materia de trafico y circulacion de vehiculos”, y en el ambito de esta competencia cabe enmarcar el contenido de la Instruccion 08/V-74.

Los preceptos de la Ley de Seguridad Vial y los del Reglamento General de Circulacion son de aplicacion en toda el terrritorio nacional y....por ello, su interpretacion efectuada por el organo competente, en este caso la Direccion General de Trafico, debe ser tenida en cuenta por las entitades locales.


----------



## autostratus

This is a Google translation.
PLEASE DO NOT DISTURB. WE PARKED ONLY, NO CAMPING.

Public Instruction by the Direccion General De Traffic (08/V-74): Stopping and parking of motorhomes.

Entitled "Stopping and parking" General Traffic Regulation regulates in Chapter VIII (Articles 90-94), the rules applicable to these maneuvers, concerning places to be made, mode and embodiment, positioning the vehicle , bylaws and forbidden places, which must be observed by all vehicles in general.

Regarding places to be made the stop and parking in urban roads, Article 90.2 of the Rules of the road indicated in its second paragraph that must be seen to effect the provisions of the ordinances that dictate the municipal authorities, in relation to which the Article 93 reads as follows:

1. The shut down and parking on city streets is regulated by municipal ordinance, and will take the steps necessary to prevent obstruction of traffic, including time constraints of parking duration and specific corrective measures, including the removal of the vehicle or immobilization when no title is found provided that enable limited parking time zones, or in excess of the authorization granted until there is driver identification.

Two. In no case may the bylaws oppose, alter, distort, or cause confusion with the provisions of this regulation.

One of the most common complaints are made to the Directorate General of Traffic by users RV parking ban is applicable to these vehicles in part or whole urban road incorporate some councils to their ordinances.

These regulations are made under Article 7 of the text articles of the Law on Traffic, Motor Vehicle Traffic and Road Safety, approved by Royal Decree 339/1990 of March 2, which gives municipalities in the area of that Act, a series of competitions, among them:
"The regulation through Municipal Traffic, the uses of urban roads, making compatible the equitable distribution of parks among all users, with the necessary flow of traffic, and the establishment of limited parking measures, with the In order to ensure the rotation of the parking, ... "

Therefore, the judgment of the General Directorate of Traffic is indisputable that the exclusion of certain users must necessarily be motivated and based on objective factors such as the outer dimensions of a vehicle or the maximum permissible mass, but not for its development criterion or use nor for subjective reasons such as potential anti-social behavior of some users such as night noises, trash dumping wastewater or public roads, monopolization of public space by placing structures and fixtures or other abuse situations which local authorities have effective legal tools to be used in a nondiscriminatory manner against all offenders, whether users RV or any other type of vehicle.

The campers can therefore make stopping maneuvers and parking in the same conditions and with the same limitations as any other vehicle.

As for vehicle placement Article 92 of the Rules of the road set other conditions to be met to make the stop or park a vehicle, so this DGT considered that while any vehicle is properly parked without exceeding road markings demarcating the parking area or temporal limitation thereof, if any, does not matter that its occupants are inside it and the motor is no exception, being enough with the activity that can develop inside not outside transcends through the deployment of elements that go beyond the perimeter of the vehicle such as stalls, awnings, leveling devices, stabilizing brackets, etc..

The General Department of Standards and Resources Office, in a letter dated June 5, 2008 notes that:
The instructions of the Director General of Traffic are mandatory for all personnel assigned to the Directorate General of Traffic, including provincial headquarters whose units sanctions traffic handled the allegations made by the majority of municipalities of Spain and are also reported to the General Manager of the Traffic Civil Guard, for knowledge of and compliance by the agents of the grouping.
With respect to members of the local police, Article 5.1 of the Traffic Safety Act states that the responsibility of the Ministry of the Interior (through the Directorate General of Traffic) ..... the assistance needed, "set the basic guidelines and essential to the formation and acting of the agents of authority regarding traffic and circulation of vehicles ", and in the scope of this competition one frame the content of the Instruction 08/V-74.

The provisions of the Road Safety Act and General Regulations are Application circulation throughout the national terrritorio .... therefore its interpretation made by the competent organ, in this case the Directorate General of Traffic, should be taken into account by the local ENTITIES.


----------



## suedew

Clear as mud, the google translation that is.

sue


----------



## BrianJP

Interesting to see how effective it would be if presented to the authorities there.
Torre del Mar near our house in Spain has this year introduced s ban on Motorhomes parking between 2100 and 0900 in the street and car parks near the seafront to prevent wild camping, which was never that common anyway.


----------



## bognormike

thanks for putting this up. 
However, is there any guarantee that they will read it, let alone take any notice? A bit like the notice about the cross-europe legality of A frames?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A properly translated version should be sent to every MP, every EMP in the country, and also to all the petty minded councils for their education, of what is happening in the rest of the world.

It's sad to think that we once ruled most of the world, and now we can hardly rule ourselves, we just keep inventing more and more new laws and taxes, how long before we anarchy in the streets of Britain which once used to be called Great.


----------



## TheNomad

bognormike said:


> thanks for putting this up.
> However, is there any guarantee that they will read it, let alone take any notice? A bit like the notice about the cross-europe legality of A frames?


There no guarantee of anything in life. 
This notice is Spanish law, but it is Spanish domestic law only.

And yes, I know that the Policia Local do read it.

This is nothing to do with the interminabler A-frame debate........but we need to be clear that there's no cross-Europe legality for A-frames at all. 
In Spain their use is and always has been specifically prohibited, because it is against the law here to tow one road vehicle with another.


----------



## TheNomad

For anyone who wants it, here's here's the full 08/v74 in both the original Spanish, and as an English translation:-



Instrucción 08/V-74 

Asunto: Autocaravanas
Instrucción 08/V-74
El constante crecimiento que ha experimentado en los últimos años el movimiento del autocaravanismo en
España y la falta de una regulación específica de algunos aspectos relacionados con esta actividad, motivaron la
aprobación en el Pleno del Senado de una Moción instando al Gobierno a tomar medidas necesarias para apoyar
el desarrollo de ésta práctica y regular el uso de las autocaravanas.
Por este motivo, la Dirección General de Tráfico ha entendido necesario recopilar e interpretar en un único
documento todos aquellos aspectos normativos que, relacionados con el autocaravanismo, se recogen en la
legislación sobre tráfico y vehículos a motor.

1.- CONCEPTO
El anexo II del Reglamento General de Vehículos, aprobado por Real Decreto 2822/1998, de 23 de diciembre,
define a la autocaravana como “vehículo construido con propósito especial, incluyendo alojamiento vivienda, y
conteniendo, al menos, el equipo siguiente: asientos y mesa, camas y literas que puedan ser convertidos en
asientos, cocina y armarios o similares. Este equipo estará rígidamente fijado al compartimiento vivienda. Los
asientos y la mesa pueden ser diseñados para ser desmontados fácilmente.”
Ésta y otras definiciones de vehículos son fruto de la transposición de las Directivas vigentes en la materia.
Concretamente la Directiva 2001/116/CE de la Comisión, de 20 de diciembre de 2001 por la que se adapta al
progreso técnico la Directiva 70/156/CEE del Consejo relativa a la aproximación de las legislaciones de los
Estados miembros sobre la homologación de vehículos a motor y sus remolques, en el punto 5.1 de la sección A
del anexo II se refiere a la autocaravana como “todo vehículos especial de categoría M fabricado de modo que
incluya una zona habitable con el equipo mínimo siguiente: asientos y mesa, camas que pueden formarse por
conversión de los asientos, cocina, armarios. Este equipamiento estará sujeto firmemente en la zona habitable;
aunque la mesa podrá diseñarse para quitarla con facilidad.”
Se trata de vehículos de la categoría M (“vehículos de motor con al menos cuatro ruedas, diseñados y
fabricados para el transporte de pasajeros”) y aunque la Directiva (116/2001/CEE) no lo dice expresamente
puede inferirse que al tener capacidad para ocho plazas, como máximo, (excluida la del conductor), nos
encontramos ante vehículos de la categoría M1. Sin embargo, el punto 1 de la sección C del anexo II de la
citada Directiva 2001/116/CE, al referirse a los tipos de carrocería de los vehículos de turismo (M1), menciona
los siguientes: AA Berlina, AB Berlina con portón trasero, AC Familiar (“break”), AD Cupé, AE Descapotable y AF
Multiuso, no refiriéndose a las autocaravanas en el citado punto 1, sino en el punto 5, dentro de otra categoría
de vehículos que denomina “vehículos especiales”.(1)
Así pues, admitiendo que se trata de vehículos de categoría M1, su carrocería no está incluida en los tipos
previstos para los turismos sino en los denominados “vehículos especiales”, lo cual no es de extrañar dado
están construidos sobre el chasis de vehículos comerciales utilizados comúnmente para la fabricación de
furgones y camiones ligeros, su longitud oscila habitualmente entre los 5,50 m. Y los 8,00, su altura media está
en torno a los 3,00 m. y su masa máxima autorizada es muy frecuentemente de 3.500 kg. y en algunos casos
superior, características constructivas que nada tienen que ver con un turismo medio y que inciden en su
maniobrabilidad, en la distancia de frenado, comportamiento en los giros, etc.
Por todo ello, sin perjuicio de la existencia de furgones de serie cuyo interior ha sido acondicionado como
vivienda comúnmente conocidos como “camper”, puede concluirse que las autocaravanas son normalmente
“vehículos especiales de la categoría M1”, a cuya existencia se refiere, entre otros, el artículo 2.2 de la directiva
2001/116/CE de la comisión, distintos de los turismos y acreedores por tanto de una regulación específica en
algunos aspectos puntuales como es el caso de la determinación de sus velocidades máximas en vías fuera de
poblado. Por el contrario, en otros aspectos como circulación, parada y estacionamiento, se rigen por las
normas aplicables con carácter general a todos los vehículos.
MINISTERIO DEL INTERIOR

2.- VELOCIDADES MAXIMAS
El artículo 48.1 a) del Reglamento General de Circulación, aprobado por Real Decreto 1428/2003, de 21 de
noviembre establece para los automóviles las velocidades máximas en vías fuera de poblado conforme al
siguiente tenor:
“a) Para automóviles:
1º En autopistas y autovías: turismos y motocicletas 120 Km/h; autobuses, vehículos derivados de turismo y
vehículos mixtos adaptables, 100 Km/h; camiones, vehículos articulados, tractocamiones, furgones y
Automoviles con remolque de hasta 750 Kg., 90 Km/h; restantes automóviles con remolque: 80 Km/h.
2º En carreteras convencionales señalizadas como vías para automóviles y en el resto de carreteras
convencionales siempre que estas últimas tengan un arcén pavimentado de 1,50 metros o más de anchura, o
más de un carril para alguno de los sentidos de circulación: Turismos y motocicletas 100 Km/h; autobuses,
vehículos derivados de turismo y vehículos mixtos adaptables, 90 Km/h; camiones, vehículos articulados,
tractocamiones, furgones y automóviles con remolque 80 Km/h.
3º En el resto de las vías fuera de poblado: turismos y motocicletas 90 Km/h; autobuses, vehículos derivados
de turismo y vehículos mixtos adaptables, 80 Km/h; camiones, vehículos articulados, tractocamiones, furgones
y automóviles con remolque, 70 Km/h.
4º En cualquier tipo de vía donde esté permitida su circulación: vehículos de tres ruedas y cuadriciclos, 70
Km/h”
Siendo las autocaravanas “vehículos especiales de categoría M1” distintos de los turismos se considera
justificado no aplicarles los mismos límites de velocidad fuera de poblado que a este tipo de vehículos, sino
aquellos correspondientes a otros vehículos de categoría M (destinados al transportes de personas), lo que
daría lugar a los siguientes límites de velocidad:
- En autopistas y autovías.......................................... .................. 100 Km/h
- En carreteras convencionales señalizadas como vías para automóviles y carreteras con arcén pavimentado de
al menos 1,50 m. De anchura o más de un carril para alguno de los sentidos de la
circulación....................................... ........................................... 90 Km/h
- En el resto de las vías fuera de poblado.................................... 80 Km/h
Estos límites de velocidad serían aplicables a las autocaravanas que circulen sin remolque, clasificadas en su
tarjeta ITV con los siguientes códigos:
- 3148 (vehículo mixto vivienda)
- 3200 (autocaravana sin especificar de MMA menor o igual a 3.500 Kg.)
- 3248 (autocaravana vivienda de MMA menor o igual a 3.500 Kg.)
Las autocaravanas clasificadas con los códigos:
- 3300 (autocaravana sin especificar de MMA mayor de 3.500 Kg.)
- 3348 (autocaravana vivienda de MMA mayor de 3.500 Kg.)
- 2448 (furgón vivienda)
Se regirían por los mismos límites de velocidad aplicables a los camiones (por razón de su masa máxima
autorizada) y al resto de los furgones: 90 Km/h en autopistas y autovías, y 80 Km/h en carreteras
convencionales.
En vías urbanas serán de aplicación a las autocaravanas, cualquiera que sea su código de clasificación, al igual
que al resto de los vehículos en general el límite de velocidad genérico de 50 Km/h, en los términos previstos
en el artículo 50 del Reglamento General de Circulación.

3.- PARADA Y ESTACIONAMIENTO
Bajo el título “Parada y estacionamiento”, el Reglamento General de Circulación regula en su capítulo VIII
(artículos 90 a 94), las normas aplicables a estas maniobras, relativas a lugares en que deben efectuarse, modo
y forma de ejecución, colocación del vehículo, ordenanzas municipales y lugares prohibidos, que deberán ser
observadas por todos los vehículos con carácter general.
3.1 vías urbanas
En relación con los lugares en que deben efectuarse la parada y el estacionamiento en vías urbanas, al artículo
90.2 del Reglamento General de Circulación indica en su párrafo segundo que deberá observarse al efecto lo
dispuesto en las ordenanzas que dicten las autoridades municipales, en relación con las cuales el artículos 93
dice lo siguiente:
“1. El régimen de parada y estacionamiento en vías urbanas se regulará por ordenanza municipal, y podrán
adoptarse las medidas necesarias para evitar el entorpecimiento del tráfico, entre ellas, limitaciones horarias de
duración del estacionamiento, así como las medidas correctoras precisas, incluida la retirada del vehículo o su
inmovilización cuando no se halle provisto del título que habilite el estacionamiento en zonas limitadas en
tiempo, o excedan de la autorización concedida hasta que se logre la identificación del conductor.
2. En ningún caso podrán las ordenanzas municipales oponerse, alterar, desvirtuar, o inducir a confusión con
los preceptos de este reglamento.”
Una de las quejas que con mayor frecuencia se formulan ante esta Dirección General de Tráfico por los usuarios
de autocaravanas es la prohibición de estacionamiento aplicable a estos vehículos en parte o en la totalidad de
las vías urbanas que algunos ayuntamientos incorporan a sus ordenanzas.
Estas regulaciones se realizan al amparo del artículo 7 del texto articulado de la Ley sobre Tráfico, Circulación
de Vehículos a Motor y Seguridad Vial, aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 339/1990, de 2 de marzo, que
atribuye a los municipios, en el ámbito de esa Ley, una serie de competencias, y entre ellas:
“b) La regulación mediante Ordenanza Municipal de Circulación, de los usos de las vías urbanas, haciendo
compatible la equitativa distribución de los aparcamientos entre todos los usuarios, con la necesaria fluidez del
tráfico rodado, así como el establecimiento de medidas de estacionamiento limitado, con el fin de garantizar la
rotación de los aparcamientos, ...”
Por ello, a juicio de esta Dirección General de Tráfico es indiscutible que la exclusión de determinados usuarios
debe ser necesariamente motivada y fundamentada en razones objetivas como pueden ser las dimensiones
exteriores de un vehículos o su masa máxima autorizada, pero no por su criterio de construcción o utilización ni
por razones subjetivas como pueden ser los posibles comportamientos incívicos de algunos usuarios tales como
ruidos nocturnos, vertido de basura o de aguas usadas a la vía pública, monopolización del espacio público
mediante la colocación de estructuras y enseres u otras situaciones de abuso contra las cuales las autoridades
locales disponen de herramientas legales eficaces que deben ser utilizadas de forma no discriminatoria contra
todos los infractores, ya sean usuarios de autocaravanas o de cualquier otro tipo de vehículo.
Las autocaravanas pueden, por tanto, efectuar las maniobras de parada y estacionamiento en las mismas
condiciones y con las mismas limitaciones que cualquier otro vehículo.
Respecto al modo y forma de ejecución de la parada y el estacionamiento, el artículo 91 del Reglamento
General de Circulación establece que estas maniobras “deberán efectuarse de tal manera que el vehículo no
obstaculice la circulación ni constituya un riesgo para el resto de los usuarios de la vía, cuidando especialmente
la colocación del vehículo y evitar que pueda ponerse en movimiento en ausencia del conductor.”
En cuanto a la colocación del vehículo el artículo 92 del citado Reglamento General de Circulación establece lo
siguiente:
“1.La parada y el estacionamiento se realizarán situando el vehículo paralelamente al borde de la calzada. Por
excepción, se permitirá otra colocación cuando las características de la vía u otras circunstancias así lo
aconsejen.
2. Todo conductor que pare o estacione su vehículo deberá hacerlo de forma que permita la mejor utilización
del restante espacio disponible.
3. Cuando se trate de un vehículo a motor o ciclomotor y el conductor tenga que dejar su puesto, deberá
observar, además, en cuanto le fuesen de aplicación, las siguientes reglas:
a) Parar el motor y desconectar el sistema de arranque y, si se alejara del vehículo, adoptar las precauciones
necesarias para impedir su uso sin autorización.
b) Dejar accionado el freno de estacionamiento.
c) En un vehículo provisto de caja de cambios, dejar colocada la primera velocidad, en pendiente ascendente, y
la marcha hacia atrás, en descendente, o, en su caso, la posición de estacionamiento.
d) Cuando se trate de un vehículo de más de 3.500 kilogramos de masa máxima autorizada, de un autobús o
de un conjunto de vehículos y la parada o el estacionamiento se realice en un lugar con una sensible pendiente,
su conductor deberá, además, dejarlo debidamente calzado, bien sea por medio de la colocación de calzos, sin
que puedan emplear a tales fines elementos como piedras u otros no destinados de modo expreso a dicha
función, bien por apoyo de una de las ruedas directrices en el bordillo de la acera, inclinando aquéllas hacia el
centro de la calzada en las pendientes ascendentes, y hacia fuera en las pendientes descendentes. Los calzos,
una vez utilizados, deberán ser retirados de las vías al reanudar la marcha.”
No establece el Reglamento General de Circulación otras condiciones que deban cumplirse al efectuar la parada
o el estacionamiento de un vehículo, por lo que esta Dirección General de Tráfico considera que mientras un
vehículo cualquiera está correctamente estacionado, sin sobrepasar las marcas viales de delimitación de la zona
de estacionamiento, ni la limitación temporal del mismo, si la hubiere, no es relevante el hecho de que sus
ocupantes se encuentren en el interior del mismo y la autocaravana no es una excepción, bastando con que la
actividad que pueda desarrollarse en su interior no trascienda al exterior mediante el despliegue de elementos
que desborden el perímetro del vehículo tales como tenderetes, toldos, dispositivos de nivelación, soportes de
estabilización, etc.
3.2 vías interurbanas
El artículo 90.1 del Reglamento General de Circulación define los lugares en los que deben efectuarse las
paradas y los estacionamientos en vías interurbanas señalando que deberá hacerse fuera de la calzada, en el
lado derecho de ésta, dejando libre la parte transitable del arcén.
También con carácter general en autopistas y en autovías están prohibidas las maniobras de parada y
estacionamiento para todos los vehículos, salvo en zonas especialmente habilitadas para ello.
Son de aplicación a la parada y el estacionamiento en vías interurbanas las normas relativas al modo y forma
de ejecución contenidos en el artículo 91 del Reglamento General de Circulación recogido en el punto anterior,
así como las consideraciones hechas en relación con el estacionamiento en vías urbanas acerca de la presencia
de personas en el interior del vehículo correctamente estacionado, ello sin perjuicio de la posibilidad de
estacionar en áreas de estaciones de servicio o en terrenos privados con cuyos titulares puedan acordarse otras
condiciones.
Otros conceptos de alguna manera asociados al estacionamiento de autocaravanas como el de acampada y
pernocta no tienen acogida en la normativa sobre, circulación de vehículos a motor y seguridad vial, por lo que
este organismo no puede pronunciarse sobre su definición ni sobre sus implicaciones.

4.- USO DE CINTURONES DE SEGURIDAD Y DISPOSITIVOS DE RETENCIÓN
Se utilizará el cinturón de seguridad u otros sistemas de retención debidamente homologados, correctamente
abrochados, por el conductor y los pasajeros de las autocaravanas tanto en vías urbanas como interurbanas.
El incumplimiento de esta obligación por determinadas personas en función de su talla y edad se ajustará a las
siguientes prescripciones:
1.- Asientos delanteros: Queda prohibido circular con menores de doce años en los asientos delanteros salvo
que utilicen dispositivos homologados al efecto. Excepcionalmente, cuando su estatura sea igual o superior a
135 centímetros, los menores de doce años podrán utilizar como tal dispositivo el propio cinturón de seguridad
para adultos de que están dotados los asientos delanteros.
2.- Otros asientos: Las personas cuya estatura alcance los 135 centímetros y no supere los 150 centímetros,
podrán utilizar indistintamente un dispositivo de retención homologado adaptado a su talla y peso o el cinturón
de seguridad para adultos del que estén provistos estos asientos.
3.- En las autocaravanas que no estén provistas de dispositivos de seguridad homologados especialmente
adaptados a la talla y peso de sus usuarios no podrán viajar niños menores de tres años de edad y los mayores
de tres años que no alcancen los 135 centímetros, no podrán ocupar un asiento delantero.
Las normas expuestas excluyen por completo la posibilidad de ocupación de las camas o literas de una
autocaravana en circulación, dado además el evidente riesgo para sus ocupantes en el caso de frenada brusca,
vuelco o colisión, sin embargo si podrán ocuparse los asientos equipados con sistemas de retención
homologados, utilizando dichos sistemas, siempre que el número de personas que viajen en el vehículo, tanto
en la cabina como en el habitáculo vivienda, no exceda de las plazas legalmente autorizadas que consten en la
documentación de dicho vehículo.

5.- EQUIPAMIENTO
En cuanto a la dotación que como mínimo deben llevar las autocaravanas, será conforme al anexo XII del
Reglamento General de Vehículo, la siguiente: Un juego de lámparas de las luces que esté obligado a llevar, en
estado de servicio y herramientas indispensables para el cambio de lámparas, dos dispositivos portátiles de
preseñalización de peligro, una rueda de repuesto o una rueda temporal con las herramientas necesarias para e
cambio de ruedas o sistema alternativo para el cambio de las mismas que ofrezca suficientes garantías para la
movilidad del vehículo.
Así mismo, cuando sus conductores salgan del vehículo y ocupen la calzada o el arcén en vías interurbanas
deberán utilizar un chaleco reflectante de alta visibilidad, certificado según el Real Decreto 1407/1992, de 20 de
noviembre.

6.- INSPECCIÓN TÉCNICA
Conforme al Real Decreto 711/2006, de 9 de junio, por el que se modifican determinados reales decretos
relativos a la inspección técnica de vehículos y a la homologación de vehículos, sus partes y piezas y se
modifica, así mismo, el Reglamento General de Vehículos, aprobado por Real Decreto 2822/1998, de 23 de
diciembre, se aplica la siguiente frecuencia de inspección a las autocaravanas y a los vehículos vivienda.
“Antigüedad:
- Hasta cuatro años: exento.
- De más de cuatro años: bienal
- De más de diez años: anual”


7.- ÁREAS DE SERVICIO O DE ACOGIDA
Se trata de instalaciones específicamente concebidas para dar servicio o acogida a las autocaravanas facilitando
una serie de servicios necesarios para estos vehículos, fundamentalmente: estacionamiento, suministro de
agua potable y lugar para el vaciado de depósitos.
A diferencia de los campamentos de turismo, las áreas de servicio o acogida proporcionan el espacio físico
estrictamente necesario para estacionar el vehículo y pueden ser de titularidad pública o privada.
Se tiene conocimiento de la existencia de unas 60 instalaciones de este tipo en España, para las cuales, a
través de la Moción por el Pleno del Senado el 9 de mayo de 2006, se insta al Gobierno a la creación de una
señal de circulación dentro del apartado de señales de servicio.
Esta Dirección General de Tráfico considera que, sin perjuicio del futuro diseño e inclusión en el catálogo oficial
de señales de una señal específica que indique la ubicación de un área de servicio o de acogida de
autocaravanas, en la actualidad la señal S-122 “otros servicios” del catálogo oficial de señales de circulación
incorporado al anexo I del Reglamento General de Circulación permiten, mediante la inclusión de un sencillo
pictograma, dar satisfacción a esta necesidad.

8.- TRANSPORTE DE VEHÍCULOS AUXILIARES
Es muy frecuente el transporte por las autocaravanas de vehículos auxiliares, normalmente bicicletas, un
ciclomotor o una motocicleta de pequeña cilindrada. Esta práctica está autorizada siempre que se utilice un
portabicicletas homologado o una plataforma destinada a esta finalidad y, cuando sobresalga de la proyección
en planta de la autocaravana, se cumplan los siguientes requisitos conforme a lo dispuesto en el artículos 15
del Reglamento General de Circulación.
Que sobresalga de la proyección en planta de la autocaravana, por la parte posterior, hasta un 10% de su
longitud y si fuera un solo vehículo (carga indivisible), un 15%.
Que se adopten todas las precauciones convenientes para evitar daños o peligros a los demás usuarios de la vía
pública, debiendo ir resguardada la extremidad saliente para aminorar los efectos de un roce o choque posibles.
Deberá señalizarse por medio de la señal V-20 a que se refiere el artículo 173 y cuyas características se
establecen en el anexo XI del Reglamento General de Vehículos. Esta señal se colocará en el extremo posterior
de la carga de manera que quede constantemente perpendicular al eje del vehículo.
Se han formulado también consultas en relación con la posibilidad de que una autocaravana circule remolcando
a un turismo, dicha posibilidad está prohibida en el artículo 9.3 del Reglamento General de Vehículos que no
permite la circulación de un vehículo a motor arrastrando a otro, salvo que ése se encuentre averiado o
accidentado y no pueda ser arrastrado por otro específicamente destinado a tal fin, en cuyo caso se permite su
arrastre hasta la localidad o lugar más próximo donde pueda quedar inmovilizado sin entorpecer la circulación y
siempre que no se circule por autopista o autovía.
Sin perjuicio de lo anterior, la circulación de un conjunto de vehículos integrado por una autocaravana y un
remolque o semirremolque sobre el cual se transporte otro vehículo, está permitida si el conjunto reúne las
condiciones para la circulación por las vías públicas y está homologado conforme a las Directivas 70/156/CEE y
94/20/CEE y además no supere la longitud máxima autorizada para estos conjuntos que es de 18,75 metros
para los remolques y 16,50 metros para los semirremolques.
Lo que se hace público para general conocimiento.

Madrid, 28 de Enero de 2008
EL DIRECTOR GENERAL
Pere Navarro Olivilla

A TODAS LAS UNIDADES DEL ORGANISMO
__________________


English version:-



INSTRUCTION 08/V-74 FROM THE SPANISH DIRECTOR GENERAL OF TRAFFIC RELATIVE TO MOTORHOMES

MINISTRY OF INTERIOR



Instruction 08/V-74

The steady growth that has been experienced in recent years in the use of motorhomes in Spain together with the lack of specific regulation of some aspects related to this activity, has led to the adoption at the plenary session of the Senate for a motion urging the Government to take the necessary measures to support the development of this practice and regulate the use of motorhomes.

For this reason, the Director General of Traffic has recognised the need to collect and interpret in a single document, all regulatory aspects that relate to motorhomes, and to include in traffic and motor vehicle legislation.

1. - CONCEPT

Annex II of the General Rules of Vehicles, approved by Royal Decree 2822/1998, of December 23, defines a motor home as "a special purpose vehicle built, including living accommodation, and containing at least the following equipment: seats and table, beds and bunk beds that can be converted into seats, kitchen and wardrobes or the like. This equipment will be permanently fixed or attached to the living compartment. The seats and the table can be designed to be easily disassembled. "

This and other definitions of “vehicles” are the result of the disappearance of any existing guidelines on the matter. Specifically the Commission Directive 2001/116/EC of 20 December 2001 by which technical progress is adapted to Ruling 70/156/EEC on the approximation of laws of Member States concerning the approval of motor vehicles and trailers, paragraph 5.1 of section A of Annex II refers to a motorhome as "any special category M vehicle manufactured to include accommodation with the following minimum equipment: seats and table, beds that may be converted from the seats, kitchen and wardrobes. This equipment will be firmly fixed or attached to the habitable zone, although the table may be designed to be easily removable."

Category M vehicles are "motor vehicles with at least four wheels, designed and manufactured for the transportation of passengers" and although the Ruling (116/2001/CEE) does not say so explicitly, it can be inferred that if having a maximum capacity for eight seats (excluding the driver), we are referring to M1 vehicles. However, section 1 of section C of Annex II Instruction 2001/116/EC, referring to the types of bodywork of passenger cars (M1), mentions the following: AA saloon, AB saloon with a rear hatch, AC shooting brake, AD coupé, AE Convertible and AF Multi Use; so does not refer to Motorhomes in the said paragraph 1; but does so in paragraph 5, within another category of vehicles called "special vehicles".

Thus, because of their body/coachwork, motorhomes are not included in the category of passenger cars, but in the category of so-called "special vehicles"; which is not surprising since they are built on the chassis of commercial vehicles used commonly for the manufacture of vans and light trucks, where the length typically ranges between 5.50m. and 8m, the average height is around 3m. and the maximum permissible weight is very frequently 3,500 kg, and in some cases even more, characteristics that have nothing to do with the usual passenger car, and which affect manoeuvrability, braking distance, behaviour, turning, etc.

Therefore, notwithstanding the existence of a series of vans, where the interior has been conditioned with accommodation, commonly known as "Campers", it can be concluded that motorhomes are normally "special purpose vehicles of category M1", whose existence is referred to, among others, in Article 2.2 of the Instruction 2001/116/EC of the commission.
Thus they are different to passenger cars and therefore worthy of specific regulation in some precise areas such as in determining the maximum speed limits on roads outside of town. However, in other aspects such as circulation, stopping and parking, motorhomes are governed by the same rules applicable in general to all motor vehicles.

2. - MAXIMUM SPEED

Article 48.1 a) General Rules of Circulation, approved by Royal Decree 1428/2003, of November 21 establishes the speed limits for motor vehicles on main roads out of towns under the following terms:

A) Motor Vehicles

1.On motorways and freeways (autovias): passenger cars and motorcycles: 120km/h. Buses, vehicles derived from passenger cars and adapted hybrid vehicles: 100km/h. Lorries, articulated vehicles, tractor lorries, vans and passenger cars with trailers of up to 750 kg: 90 Km/h. Remaining passenger cars with trailer: 80 km/h.

2.On conventional roads marked as freeways (autovias) and on the rest of conventional roads as long as these have a hard shoulder of 1.50m. or more in width, or more than one lane for one of the directions of traffic: passenger cars and motorcycles, 100 Km/h; buses, vehicles derived from passenger cars and adapted hybrid vehicles, 90 Km/h; lorries, articulated vehicles, tractor lorries, vans and passenger cars with trailers 80km/h.

3.On the rest of roads outside of towns: passenger cars and motorcycles 90 Km/h: buses, vehicles derived from passenger cars and adapted hybrid vehicles, 80km/h, lorries, articulated vehicles, tractor lorries, vans and passenger cars with trailers 70km/h.

4.On any kind of road where circulation of such vehicles is permitted: three wheel vehicles and quadbikess: 70 km/h.

As motorhomes are “special category M1 vehicles" and different to passenger cars, it is considered justified not to apply the same speed limits, outside of town, as passenger cars, but to apply the speed limits for other vehicles of category M (destined for the transport of passengers), which results in the following speed limits:

- On motorways and freeways .................................................. ............. 100 Km/h

- On conventional roads marked as roads for motor vehicles and roads with a hard shoulder of at least 1,50m. width or with more than one lane for one of the directions of traffic .................................................. .................................................. ..... 90 Km/h

- On the rest of roads, out of town .................................................. .......... 80 Km/h

The above speed limits apply to motorhomes which are driven without trailers, classified on their ITV card with the following codes:
- 3148 (mixed vehicle/accommodation)
- 3200 (unspecified motorhome with MMA less than or equal to 3,500 kg.)
- 3248 (motorhome with accommodation with MMA less than or equal to 3,500 kg.)

Motorhomes classified with codes:
- 3300 (unspecified motorhome with MMA over 3,500 Kg.)
- 3348 (motorhome with accommodation with MMA over 3,500 Kg.)
- 2448 (Van with accommodation)
will be governed by the same speed limits as for lorries (on account of their higher maximum permissible weight ( MMA) and other vans; thus their speed limits are 90 Km/h on motorways and freeways, and 80 km/h on conventional roads.

On urban roadways, regardless of the classification code, motorhomes will be subject to the general speed limit for all vehicles of 50km/h, as stipulated in Article 50 of the General Traffic Regulations.






3. - STOPPING AND PARKING

Under the heading "Stopping and parking," the General Traffic Regulations regulate in Chapter VIII (Articles 90 to 94), the rules applicable to these manoeuvres, regarding places where these manoeuvres can be made, method and form of execution, position of vehicle, Municipal Ordinance and prohibited places, which must be observed by all vehicles in general.

3.1 urban roadways

Regarding places where stopping and parking in urban streets should be carried out, Article 90.2 of the General Traffic Regulations indicates in the second paragraph what should be observed in effect of the provisions of the ordinances decreed by the Municipal Authorities, in connection with which Article 93 states:

1. The regime of stopping and parking in urban streets will be regulated by municipal ordinance, and the necessary measures may be taken to prevent the obstruction of traffic, including time limits for the duration of parking or stopping, as well as the precise corrective measures, including the clamping or towing of the vehicle when a valid parking ticket is not displayed which authorises parking in zones limited by time or exceed the time limit granted and until the identity of the driver can be ascertained.

2. In no event may municipal ordinances oppose, alter, distort, or cause confusion with the precepts of this regulation.

One of the most frequent complaints made before the Traffic Department by users of motorhomes is the prohibition to park which is applied to these vehicles, in part or in entirety, on urban streets and which some municipalities incorporate into their ordinances.

These Municipal regulations are made under Article 7 of the articles of the Law on Traffic, Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety, approved by Royal Decree 339/1990 of March 2, which give municipalities a series of competencies, within that law, including the regulation by Municipal Traffic Ordinances on the use of urban roads, making compatible the fair distribution of parking among all users, with the necessary flow of traffic, as well as the establishment of limited parking, to ensure the rotation of parking.

Therefore, in the opinion of the General Director of Traffic it is indisputable that the exclusion of certain users must be necessarily motivated and based on reasonable objections such as the external dimensions of the vehicle or the maximum permissible weight (MMA) of the vehicle but NOT by use of subjective reasons such as: possible uncivilised behaviour by some users such as noise at night, dumping of garbage or waste water onto the public road, monopolization of public space by erecting structures and furnishings or other situations of abuse against which local authorities have effective legal tools to be used in a non-discriminatory manner against all violators, whether they be users of motorhomes or any other type of vehicle.

Motorhome users are permitted to carry out the manoeuvres of stopping and parking in the same conditions and with the same limitations as any other vehicle.

With regard to the mode and manner of implementation of stopping and parking, Article 91 of the General Traffic Regulations states that these exercises "should be made so that the vehicle does not hamper the circulation of traffic nor is a risk to other users the road, especially observing the positioning of the vehicle and preventing the ability of vehicle to move in the absence of the driver.

As to the positioning of the vehicle, Article 92 of the General Traffic Regulations state:

1. Stopping and parking will be conducted by placing the vehicle in parallel to the kerb of the street or roadway. As an exception, an alternative positioning will be permitted when the characteristics of the street or roadway or other circumstances so warrant.

2. Any driver who stops or parks the vehicle must do so in a way that allows a maximum use of the remaining space available.

3. In the case of a motor vehicle or motorcycle, when the driver has to abandon the vehicle, the following rules should be observed, where applicable:
a) Stop the engine and disconnect the ignition and, if leaving the vehicle, take the necessary precautions to prevent its unauthorized use.
b) Engage the hand-brake.
c) In a vehicle equipped with gearbox, leave the first gear engaged if parked on an upward slope, and reverse gear engaged if parked on downward slope, or, in the parking position if automatic.
d) When the vehicle is heavier than 3,500kgs of maximum permissible weight (MMA), is a bus or coach or a combination of vehicles, and when stopping or parking is conducted in a place with a marked slope, the driver must also use proper wheel blocks (stones, bricks or other items not specifically intended for this use cannot be used, nor by resting one of the wheels on the kerb of the pavement, nor by inclining the wheels towards the centre of the road on upward slopes nor outwards on downward slopes). The wheel blocks must be removed from the road after use and prior to driving away.


The General Traffic Regulations do not establish any other conditions for stopping or parking a vehicle, so, therefore the General Directorate of Traffic believes that while any vehicle is parked properly, without exceeding markings on the delimitation of the parking space, nor exceeds the time permitted (if any), it is irrelevant whether the occupants are inside the vehicle or not, and thus motorhomes are no exception, so long as any activity or occupancy in the interior does not extend to the exterior by the setting up of elements which surpass the perimeter of the vehicle such as stalls, awnings, levelling devices, stabilizing devices, etc.

3.2 intercity routes (Highways)

Article 90.1 of the General Traffic Regulations defines the places where stopping and parking should be carried out on intercity routes noting that this should be done as far away from the roadway as possible, on the right hand side, leaving part of the hard shoulder free for transit.

In general, on motorways and highways it is forbidden for any vehicles to carry out the manoeuvres of stopping and parking, except in areas specially assigned for these manoeuvres.

The General Traffic Regulations, Article 91, on stopping and parking on intercity routes concerning the method and manner of implementation are already covered in the previous point, as well as the considerations in relation to parking in urban streets and the presence of people inside a vehicle correctly parked, without prejudice to the possibility of parking in areas of service stations or on private land where other conditions can be agreed with the owners.

Other things associated with the parking of motorhomes, such as camping and overnight stays, are not included in the rules on circulation of motor vehicles and road safety; therefore, this agency cannot pronounce on the definition or on the implications of those other things.



4. - SEAT-BELT USE AND RESTRAINT DEVICES

Seat belts or other approved restraint systems, properly fastened by the driver and passengers of motor homes in both urban and intercity routes must be used.

Failure to meet this obligation by certain people depending on their size and age to match the following requirements:

1. - Front seats: It is forbidden to circulate with minors under twelve years of age in the front seats unless they use devices approved for that purpose. Exceptionally, when the height of the minor is equal to, or in excess of, 135 cm, children of twelve years may use as such a device the same seat belt for adults that are equipped in the front seats.

2 .- Other seats: People whose height reaches 135cm and does not exceed 150cm may use either an approved restraint system adapted to their height and weight or seat belts for adults that are equipped in the these seats.

3 .- In motorhomes that are not equipped with approved safety devices specially adapted to the size and weight of the users, children under three years of age will not be permitted to travel and those older than three years that have failed to reach the 135cm limit, cannot use a front seat.

The rules as set out completely forbid the possibility of occupying the beds or bunks of a motorhome whilst in circulation, due to the obvious risk to the occupants in the event of sudden braking, collision or rollover, but you can occupy seats equipped with approved retention systems, provided that the number of people travelling in the vehicle, either in the cockpit or in the living area, does not exceed the legally permitted places that are recorded in the documentation of the vehicle.

5. - EQUIPMENT

The minimum equipment which a motorhome should carry, will be in accordance with Annex XII of the General Rules of Vehicle, as follows: One set of replacement light bulbs, in prime condition and the necessary tools to change the light bulbs; two portable, red, triangle devices to forewarn of danger; a spare wheel or a temporary wheel with the necessary tools required to change the wheel, or an alternative system, which offers sufficient guarantee for the mobility of the vehicle.

Likewise, when drivers and/or passengers leave the vehicle and occupy the road or the hard shoulder on intercity routes a high-visibility reflective vest, certified according to the Royal Decree 1407/1992, of November 20, must be used by each of them.

6. - TECHNICAL INSPECTION (ITV Testing)

According to Royal Decree 711/2006, of June 9, in which certain royal decrees relating to the ITV inspection of vehicles and vehicle spares and parts and the approval of vehicles, has been modified, therefore the General Vehicle Regulations, approved by royal decree 2822/1998 of December 23, the following frequency of inspection applies to motorhomes:
- Up to four years of age: exempt.
- More than four years and up to ten years: every two years.
- More than ten years: annually.


7. – SERVICE AREAS OR REST AREAS

These are facilities designed specifically to service or host motorhomes providing a range of necessary services for these vehicles, primarily: parking, drinking water supply and places to empty deposits.

Unlike Camp Sites, service or host areas provide just the physical space strictly necessary to park the vehicle and can be publicly or privately owned.

There are about 60 such facilities in Spain, for which, through the motion by the full Senate on May 9, 2006, the Government was urged to create a standard traffic road sign to signal such service areas.

The General Directorate of Traffic believes that, without prejudice to the future design and inclusion in the official catalogue of traffic road signs of a specific design indicating the location of a service or host area for motor homes, the current signal S-122 "other services” in the official catalogue of traffic signs added to Annex I of the General Rules of Circulation allows this need to be satisfied by including a simple pictogram.






8. - AUXILIARY TRANSPORT VEHICLES

It is very common for motorhomes to transport auxiliary vehicles, usually bicycles or a motorcycle or a moped of small cylinder capacity. This practice is authorised provided an approved cycle carrier or platform for this purpose is used and when this overhangs the perimeter of the motorhome, the following conditions are met in accordance with the provisions of Articles 15 of the General Rules of Circulation:

a. If it protrudes from the rear of the motorhome, then up to 10% of its length; and if only one vehicle (indivisible load), 15%.

b. All appropriate precautions should be taken to prevent damage or hazard to other road users, and the protruding element should be protected to minimize damage by possible rubbing against it or collision.

c. If a carrier, it should be marked by the signal V-20 referred to in Article 173 and whose features are set out in Annex XI of the General Rules of vehicles. This signal is placed at the rear of the cargo so as to constantly be perpendicular to the axis of the vehicle.

Consultations have also been made on the possibility of a motorhome being allowed to tow a car; but that possibility is prohibited by Article 9.3 of the General Rules of vehicles that prohibits the circulation of a motor vehicle dragging another, except when it is damaged or broken down and cannot be towed by another vehicle specifically intended for that purpose, in which case it is allowed only to tow to the nearest town or village where it can be detained without hindering the traffic, and always provided they are not travelling on a motorway or highway.
Notwithstanding the foregoing, the circulation of a combination composed of a motor vehicle and a trailer or semi trailer on which another vehicle is transported, is allowed if the combination meets the conditions for driving on public roads and is approved according to Directives 70/156/EEC and 94/20/EC and also does not exceed the maximum permitted length for these combinations which is that of 18.75 meters for trailers and 16.50 meters for semi trailers.



To be made public for general knowledge.

Madrid, Jan. 28, 2008

THE DIRECTOR GENERAL

Pere Navarro Olivella

TO BE DISTRIBUTED TO ALL UNITS OF THE AGENCY
__________________


----------



## cabby

well I think that covers everything. time for a cup of tea chaps.  

seriously thank you for the translation.

cabby


----------



## TheNomad

Just to make UK people aware:-

The last paragraph of the Directive is important for anyone thinking of driving in Spain whilst towing a car via an A-frame. 
The Directive reminds all Police and other Agencies across Spain that it is specifically illegal here to tow one vehicle with another on any public road.

Whilst maybe in the past many Trafico officers weren't up to speed on the details of these regs, or turned a blind eye, the economic crisis here means that Trafico Police are now FAR more enthusiastic about stopping and fining people who break Spanish road traffic laws than they used to be.


----------



## makems

Interesting paragraph under "equipment":

The minimum equipment which a motorhome should carry, will be in accordance with Annex XII of the General Rules of Vehicle, as follows: One set of replacement light bulbs, in prime condition and the necessary tools to change the light bulbs; two portable, red, triangle devices to forewarn of danger; *a spare wheel or a temporary wheel with the necessary tools required to change the wheel, or an alternative system, which offers sufficient guarantee for the mobility of the vehicle.*

Given that most mhs these days aren't supplied with a spare does that mean their owners could be breaking the law in Spain? Would a can of gunk and a compressor offer "sufficient guarantee" hmmmmm.......


----------



## TheNomad

makems said:


> Interesting paragraph under "equipment":
> 
> The minimum equipment which a motorhome should carry, will be in accordance with Annex XII of the General Rules of Vehicle, as follows: One set of replacement light bulbs, in prime condition and the necessary tools to change the light bulbs; two portable, red, triangle devices to forewarn of danger; *a spare wheel or a temporary wheel with the necessary tools required to change the wheel, or an alternative system, which offers sufficient guarantee for the mobility of the vehicle.*
> 
> Given that most mhs these days aren't supplied with a spare does that mean their owners could be breaking the law in Spain? Would a can of gunk and a compressor offer "sufficient guarantee" hmmmmm.......


If not in compliance with the regulations, then yes, the driver at the time (not the owner, if different) would technically be breaking the law here.

But in all my dozen years living full-time here in Spain I have never ever heard of a single case where anyone has been "done" for not carrying a spare wheel or cans of puncture foam....so in reality don't worry, be happy.

If you do get a puncture here, you call out your 
breakdown/recovery people, and they'll either change your wheel for you (assuming you've got a spare), or take your wheel to get the tyre repaired/replaced and then refit it; or load you onto a low-loader and transport you to a garage/tyre fitters.


----------

